# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Severine

## alkeos

Ανοίγω ένα νέο θέμα για το Severine, μιας και το τελευταίο διάστημα (εδώ και τρεις βδομάδες) το βλέπουμε στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Λεμεσού, ανταγωνιζόμενο το Ακρίτας (σίγουρα δεν είναι σύμπτωση η ημέρα άφιξης  - Πέμπτη - του Ακρίτας είναι η Παρασκευή. Πάντως αυτό που ακούμε και βλέπουμε είναι ότι η γραμμή έχει πολύ ψωμί (και τα δύο παίρνουν και "σκέτα" κοντέινερ, παίζει πολύ το ψυγείο και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ασυνόδευτων κατευθύνεται προς τις χώρες των Βαλκανίων και της Κεντρικής Ευρώπης, ιδίως της Πολωνίας). Θεώρησα σωστό να το βάλω στα ξένα Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, καθώς ανήκει στην Cobelfret, αν και είναι ναυλωμένο από ελληνικά συμφέροντα (Σαμοθρακίτης) και δεν ξέρουμε λεπτομέρειες για τη διάρκεια της ναύλωσής του.
Είναι το νεότερο ro-ro στα ελληνικά λιμάνια (ναυπήγησης 2012 στο Kyokuyo Shipyard στην Ιαπωνία, μήκος 152 μ., πλάτος 22 μ., 1.760 lanemetres, 16.342gt.

Και μια μακρινή φωτό του στη θέση που δένει στην 3η Προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1020140_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μια "λεπτομερειακή" φωτο του Severine

P1020260_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από το χθεσινό απόπλου του Severine

P1020957_edited.jpg P1020970_edited.jpg P1020985_edited.jpg P1030007_edited.jpg P1030027_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η χθεσινή άφιξη του Severine

P1030308_edited.jpg P1030310_edited.jpg P1030338_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σε μια αναχώρησή του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε (7/8)

P1030412_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια αναχώρησή του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε (7/8)
> 
> P1030412_edited.jpg


O γνωστός πράκτορας εγκατέλειψε  την προσπάθεια να ανταγωνίζεται την Salamis...

----------


## alkeos

> O γνωστός πράκτορας εγκατέλειψε  την προσπάθεια να ανταγωνίζεται την Salamis...


Τουναντίον φίλε Βίκτωρα, ναύλωσε άλλο ro-ro στη θέση του Severine, το Lider Trabzon, αν δεις στο σχετικό θέμα που άνοιξα. Η αποχώρηση του Severine δεν είχε να  κάνει με εγκατάλειψη προσπάθειας, αλλά αναγκαστική αποχώρηση του Severine λόγω "ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τουναντίον φίλε Βίκτωρα, ναύλωσε άλλο ro-ro στη θέση του Severine, το Lider Trabzon, αν δεις στο σχετικό θέμα που άνοιξα. Η αποχώρηση του Severine δεν είχε να  κάνει με εγκατάλειψη προσπάθειας, αλλά αναγκαστική αποχώρηση του Severine λόγω "ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων".


Δεν το ήξερα φίλε,θα μεσολάβησε κενό από την αποχώρηση του Severine.

----------


## alkeos

> Δεν το ήξερα φίλε,θα μεσολάβησε κενό από την αποχώρηση του Severine.


Ναι, αν θυμάμαι καλά πάνω κάτω κάνας μήνας.

----------

